# Commercial Roofing Networking



## antoineloup (Oct 3, 2011)

I work with a building material supplier, and I am looking for a few contractors in very specific areas to work with me. However I am very interested in building out my network of commercial roofing contractors and that is why I am posting.

As I go through my leads, sometimes there are projects that our products are not meant for and I would rather not see those leads go to waste. Also there are times when I come across a Federal project that calls for certain specific requirements (set-asides).

I would like to develop my contacts across the commercial roofing spectrum in order that I can provide our end-users with the most complete and comprehensive services that I can.

Sp please feel free to connect with me through this site, or through LinkedIn, Facebook, Twitter, etc. 

You can see all the social networks on this site:

http://sites.google.com/site/antoineloup/main/social-links

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I install repair, maintain and replace commercial roofs in the Chicago area. TPO, PVC and EPDM.


----------



## whitcoroofing (Dec 14, 2010)

Whitco provides commercial roofing services to the entire Southeastern United States. We can handle any commercial project of any difficulty and size. We can do it all. We make the impossible, become possible. 

If you know of any jobs in the south, feel free to send them to us. We will take care of them. I've had a few commercial jobs around Chicago that we turned down this year. The only times we work that far north is if it's for one of our key accounts.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

I install, replace, and repair BUR, Modified, EPDM, and TPO in the Birmingham, Alabama area.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Billy Luttrell said:


> I install, replace, and repair BUR, Modified, EPDM, and TPO in the Birmingham, Alabama area.


 If you're looking for work Billy, you won't get any from the forums where you hide your company name, phone #, and website. If you're slam full of work like it seems, hiding that info will help you by not adding to your work load.
I probably should hide my info too so I can get a break and get caught up.:thumbup:


----------



## TipTopRoofing (Nov 29, 2011)

*Tip Top Roofing*

I primarily work in the Northern Illinois area, covering St. Charles, Aurora, West Chicago, Sycamore, Dekalb, Rockford and the surrounding communities. Check out my website at http://go2tiptop.com/


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

tinner666 said:


> If you're looking for work Billy, you won't get any from the forums where you hide your company name, phone #, and website. If you're slam full of work like it seems, hiding that info will help you by not adding to your work load.
> I probably should hide my info too so I can get a break and get caught up.:thumbup:



Haha nothing like that. I am steady but always looking to be busier hehe. Most of the jobs I have sold this month are all waiting to collect money or waiting till after this 1st of the year. Repairs, Maintenance, and chimney caps are what keeps me afloat during December usually. I rarely post on this forum but I will update my profile tonight :laughing::whistling:arty::blink::thumbup:


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

test


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

All types of roofing, Cape Cod, eastern Massachusetts & the metro Boston area on occacion.

www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## btaz (Dec 5, 2011)

*Southwestern US*

Roofing Southwest is a full service roofing contractor, but holds extensive experience in large commercial roofing projects, including apartments, hotels, casinos, warehouses, high-rises, schools & industrial roofing in the Southwestern U.S. 

We are licensed in Arizona, California, Colorado, Nevada, New Mexico, Texas & Utah, with our headquarters in Phoenix.


----------



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

You can visit my website http://www.topviewroofing.com too.


----------



## roofman (Apr 30, 2012)

I am very interested in joining your network but I am only a mobile Home Roof contractor. Please let me know if that is ok!


----------

